# Team Fortress 2 ab sofort Free 2 Play



## Ob4ru|3r (24. Juni 2011)

*Team Fortress 2 ab sofort Free 2 Play*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Es wurde letzten Endes absehbar: Nachdem die bekannte Kult-Spieleschmiede Valve Corp. auf ihrer unternehmenseigenen, führenden Online-Distributionsplattform Steam die neue Kategorie "Free to Play" eingeführt hatte, brodelte es gewaltig in der Steam-Community, nicht zu Letzt da von offizieller Seite bestätigt wurde, dass Valve an einem eigenen Free 2 Play -Titel arbeiten würde. Da Valve allerdings für seine spärliche Informationspolitik bekannt ist, wurde von Seiten der Community her fleissig spekuliert um welchen Titel es sich handeln könnte: Als heisse Kandidaten galten - und gilt weiterhin - das noch dieses Jahr erwartete DotA 2 sowie das bereits im Jahr 2007 im Rahmen der Orange Box erschienene Team Fortress 2.
Team Fortress 2 galt als heisser Kandidat, da es in den letzten 2 Jahren beständig mit bekannten Free 2 Play -Elementen nach und nach bestückt würde, vor allem der Mann Co. Store - ein Ingame-Itemshop der den Sofortkauf zufällig gedroppter neuer Waffen sowie Spezialgegenstände gegen echtes Geld ermöglicht - war ein F2P-Titeln entliehenes Element, welches Teilen des harten Kerns der Valve-Community allerdings sauer aufstiess, da dieser das Spiel für sie zu sehr casualisiere. Als dann diese Woche ein einwöchiges "Free Weekend" (eine Steam-Fans bekannte Sonderaktion, welche für gewöhnlich über ein Wochenende das kostenlose Spielen eines Titels zu Testzwecken über den Steam-Client ermöglicht) zeitgleich zu dem neuen Uber-Update - dem die Nacht releasten, nächsten grossen Content-Patch für TF2 - gestartet wurde, war den eingefleischten Fans direkt klar was Valve vorhat, und mit Release des Uber-Updates ist es nun eine Tatsache geworden: Team Fortress 2 ist ab sofort auf Dauer für alle kostenlos spielbar und gehört nunmehr dem Free 2 Play-Genre an.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=36lSzUMBJnc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Einher mit der Umwandlung des Genres geht das bereits erwähnte Uber-Update, das bisher grösste Content-Update in der bereits aussergewöhnlich hoch frequentierten Patch-Geschichte des Spieles. Das Uber-Update bringt nicht nur eine ganze Reihe neuer, thematischer Waffensets für alle Klassen mit sich sondern bringt auch eine neue von Valve designte Karte, sowie das schon lange von den Fans geforderte, klassenspezifische Promotionsvideo "Meet the Medic". Damit fehlt nur noch dem Pyro sein eigenes "Meet the ..."-Video, hier wird von den Fans allerdings etwas spezielles erwartet, da sich seit dem Release von Team Fortress 2 hartnäckig das Gerücht hält, es handle sich beim Pyro um eine Frau, was - sehr zum Amusement der Entwickler - bereits zu äusserst obskuren, aber unterhaltsamen und kreativen Threads im Steam-Forum geführt hat.
Team Fortress 2 kann ab sofort von jedem kostenlos gespielt werden, einzige Vorraussetzung ist das Herunterladen und Installieren des Steam-Clients sowie das Anlegen eines entsprechenden Accounts. Da das Spiel bereits zu Release von der Fachpresse als kleines Juwel geadelt wurde (Metacritic-Wertung: 92%) und seitdem über mehrere Content-Patches bereits das mehrfache dessen nachgepatcht bekam, was bei Release im Spiel enthalten war, sei jedem Gamer der etwas mit Multiplayer-Shootern anfangen kann TF2 wärmstens ans Herz gelegt.
*DOWNLOAD*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Quelle: http://www.teamfortress.com/


----------



## Anchorage (24. Juni 2011)

neeeeeeiiiiiiinnnn neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn neeeeein verdamt nochmal neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin. Wofür habe ich geld für Ausgegeben ? Diese Sch........ . Ich hasse Valve ab sofort. Dumme ........ . Ich habe Geld für diese Game bezahlt und wofür ? Damit es jetzt für jedes Kiddi kostenlos Spielbar wird ? Nee Valve nicht mit mir. Ab jetzt boykotiere ich Valve. Es gibt auch möglichkeiten einige Steam Spiele ohne Steam zu spielen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (24. Juni 2011)

Hey, ich hab die Orange Box seit Release (also auch TF2) und bin überhaupt 'net angepisst deswegen, im Gegenteil: Dafür gabs schliesslich mal wieder einen episch geilen Trailer von Valve! 


(Hab mich extra wach gehalten damit ich das Video noch sehen kann, Valve hats ja so mit Terminen .... in nicht mal 2 Std. muss ich raus, aber egal. Nacht. )


----------



## Anchorage (24. Juni 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Hey, ich hab die Orange Box seit Release (also auch TF2) und bin überhaupt 'net angepisst deswegen, im Gegenteil: Dafür gabs schliesslich mal wieder einen episch geilen Trailer von Valve!
> 
> 
> (Hab mich extra wach gehalten damit ich das Video noch sehen kann, Valve hats ja so mit Terminen .... in nicht mal 2 Std. muss ich raus, aber egal. Nacht. )



Nichtmal eine entschädigung für die Kunden die von ganz anfang an Dabei sind . Keine Entschädigung dafür das uns diese ganzen kleinen kidis zuflammen werden. Nee TF2 fliegt bei mir heute samt Steam von der Plate oder die platte auf die Straße mal sehen was zuerst kommt.


----------



## JHD (24. Juni 2011)

Am besten springst du hinterher... 
Heulst hier rum wie ein kleines Kind.


----------



## belle (24. Juni 2011)

Anchorage schrieb:


> neeeeeeiiiiiiinnnn neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn neeeeein verdamt nochmal neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin. Wofür habe ich geld für Ausgegeben ? Diese Sch........ . Ich hasse Valve ab sofort. Dumme ........ . Ich habe Geld für diese Game bezahlt und wofür ? Damit es jetzt für jedes Kiddi kostenlos Spielbar wird ? Nee Valve nicht mit mir. Ab jetzt boykotiere ich Valve. Es gibt auch möglichkeiten einige Steam Spiele ohne Steam zu spielen.


 
Wieso? Das ist doch nur fair und ein feiner Zug von Valve, dass dieses mittlerweile recht alte, feine Spiel kostenlos wird. Ich habe es übrigens auch schon seit der Orange Box. 

EDIT: Was heisst Kiddies? Multiplayer-Games waren noch nie eine kleine Privatfeier, das sollte auch nie so werden (es sei denn, man hat einen eigenen Server mit PW).


----------



## riedochs (24. Juni 2011)

Gut, ich habe schon TF2, aber die Aktion von Valve ist schon gut.

Gibt es bei Steam eigentlich eine Übersicht über alle Free2Play Games?


----------



## sileZn (24. Juni 2011)

Die TF2 vorher hatten bekamen alle einen Hut, also soviel zur entschädigung.
Wer ernsthaft ~8euro nachheult, bei einem spiel das schon 4jahre alt ist. Ist nicht mehr zu helfen oO
Immerhin bekamen wir Jahrelang support seitens Valve und das soll erstmal ein Entwickler nachmachen...


----------



## Sebastian1980 (24. Juni 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Gibt es bei Steam eigentlich eine Übersicht über alle Free2Play Games?


 Free to Play games on Steam


----------



## ThorMaer (24. Juni 2011)

Valve ist einfach der King, die stecken mit Leidenschaft hinter ihren Sachen und der Kunde ist König.
Ewige Updates, Top Games wie Portal und natürlich Steam, einfach Klasse die Crew um Gabe Newell 

Seh ich das richtig, die Konsoleros gehen mal wieder leer aus oder?


----------



## Leandros (24. Juni 2011)

Das ist nur eine Woche  free, nicht für immer.

Edit: Ok, Quelle sagt was anderes. Ich find Free2Play super. Dann wird der PCGHX Clan Server vielleicht mal genutzt.


----------



## omega™ (24. Juni 2011)

Falsch, es ist ab sofort für immer und ewig Free 2 Play... vllt. solltest du mal Meet the Medic dir anschauen, vorallem das Ende.


----------



## Leandros (24. Juni 2011)

Ja, habe ich. Habe meinen Post schon Editiert.


----------



## Johnny05 (24. Juni 2011)

Ist doch ok das es F2P wird.Weiss jetzt nicht was sich darüber einige so aufregen,Ich spiels selbst seit 2008 und finde das einen feinen Zug von Valve.
Aber es gibt ja Leute die ständig was zum Heulen haben.


----------



## BadLuck (24. Juni 2011)

Die Meet the... Videos sind einfach grandios!


----------



## Xate (24. Juni 2011)

Echt gute News! 
Kann man die nicht in den Leitfaden als gutes Beispiel aufnehmen? 

@ Topic: 
Hab damals den Test auf GIGA Games () gesehen und wollte es seit dem immer mal zocken, bin aber irgentwie immer drüber weg gekommen. 
Jetzt wirds definitiv angetestet^^


----------



## Whitey (24. Juni 2011)

Das Meet the Medic Video ist wirklich super, ich spiele jedentag TF2 und habe leider ein bisschen angst um die Community, ob TF2 überhaupt noch länger gespielt wird, oder ob es gleich wieder vergessen wird nachdem man es eine Zeit umsonst gespielt hat. Valve hat das Spiel wirklich vorbildlich mit Updates versorgt wie kein anderer entwickler, hoffe nur es ändert sich an  meinem Spielspaß nichts wegen dem Free-to-play update das wäre wirklich blöd.


----------



## m-o-m-o (24. Juni 2011)

Free2Play ist bei dem Spiel eine super Entscheidung, Valve hat noch das Glück und bindet noch mehr Leute an Steam (so ganz nebenbei). Allerdings hätten die Käufer vielleicht mit mehr entschädigt werden können, beispielweise mit allen Items oder Guthaben.


----------



## butter_milch (24. Juni 2011)

Lass das Cheaten beginnen. Jetzt wo man sich hunderte Fake-Accounts anlegen kann, sollte das kein Problem mehr sein.


----------



## hundElungE (24. Juni 2011)

TF2 ist für mich seit den Hüten eh Geschichte. Trotzdem der beste Team Shooter aZ. Feiner Zug von Valve ein ehemaliges Zugpferd so in Rente zu schicken . Der jahrelange Patch support ist ebenfalls einmalig, und dafür hat Steam meinen Segen. Und wer seinen 10 - 20 € nachheult, dem ist nicht zu helfen......

Grüße


----------



## omega™ (24. Juni 2011)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Lass das Cheaten beginnen. Jetzt wo man sich hunderte Fake-Accounts anlegen kann, sollte das kein Problem mehr sein.


 
Dann fang mal an, jeder deiner hundert Accounts wird dann nacheinander gebannt.


----------



## Bene11660 (24. Juni 2011)

Ich finde es aber trotzdem schade, dass die leute die dafür bezahlt haben keinen Bonus bekommen.
Wenigstens für jede Waffe ein Upgrade oder so. Bekommt man wenigstens noch kostenlose
Waffenupgrades wie früher oder muss mann die im Item Shop kaufen ?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (24. Juni 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das ist nur eine Woche  free, nicht für immer.
> 
> Edit: Ok, Quelle sagt was anderes. Ich find Free2Play super. Dann wird der PCGHX Clan Server vielleicht mal genutzt.


 Du weisst ja, ich bin ein bisschen verpeilt manchmal, aber ..... SO verpeilt nun auch wieder nicht! Wer wo wie was wann und für wie lange gratis bei Steam ist entgeht mir schon nicht, keine Bange. xD


Einfach mal die News komplett lesen, dann wäre das ersichtlich geworden.


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Juni 2011)

War mit eines der besten Spiele auf Grund des Balancing. Dummerweise hat Valve dank kaufbarer Waffen selbst dafür gesorgt, dass das Balancing den Bach runter ging. Wer sich schon mal mit einem Valve Direct Hit angelegt hat, weiß warum. Es braucht nur zwei Leute im selben Team mit diesem Ding auf einer 32 Spieler Map und schon weiß man welches Team gewinnt.

Früher hieß das cheaten. Heute heißt das payable content.


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. Juni 2011)

So, STEAM lädt Team Fortress 2 runter...
Mal schauen, wie es so ist, kaufbare Waffen hört sich schei_e an!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Argead (24. Juni 2011)

Ist die Kombo VAC+F2P nicht eher schlecht gegen cheater? Weil bis ein Account gebannt wird gehen meines Wissens nach doch immer ein paar Wochen vorbei oder?


----------



## noghry (24. Juni 2011)

Ist doch eigentlich ein feiner Zug von Valve, es nun als F2P-Titel anzubieten. Und auch wenn ich es schon seit der ersten Stunde spiele, trauere ich dem dafür ausgegebenen Geld nicht nach, weil das Game einfach nur Spaß macht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Progs-ID (24. Juni 2011)

Finde ich gut. Ein Spiel mehr, was ich demnächst in meine Steambibliothek aufnehmen werde. 

@ ThorMaer:
Ich glaube schon. Den Konsoleros würde doch so ein Spiel gar keinen Spaß machen.   :duckundweg:
Spaß.


----------



## butter_milch (24. Juni 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> So, STEAM lädt Team Fortress 2 runter...
> Mal schauen, wie es so ist, kaufbare Waffen hört sich schei_e an!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nach jedem Tod hast du die Chance ein Item zu finden, 10-14 Stk. pro Woche. Alle Items welche du kaufen kannst, kannst du auch finden und ohne weiteres mit anderen Spielern tauschen. Es gibt nichts zu kaufen, was dir einen Vorteil gibt, was du nicht auch ohne Probleme anders erwerben kannst.



			
				omega™;3127970 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann fang mal an, jeder deiner hundert Accounts wird dann nacheinander gebannt.


 
Richtig. Allerdings erst nach ein paar Wochen. Und selbst wenn es nur 2 Tage dauert ist ein neuer Account in 2 Minuten eingerichtet. Die alten Spieldateien kann man dabei einfach weiterbenutzen. Items lassen sich auf den nächsten Account übertragen (druch Handel) und Ränge die man sich erspielen muss, gibt es auch nicht. Cheaten ist hier so einfach wie noch nie zuvor.


----------



## Criunk (24. Juni 2011)

Also , meine Meinung :
Ich habe in dem oben genannten Spiel bereits 500 Stunden verplempert.
Bis vor 2 monaten wurde es mir einfach zu blod.
Ich sehe es schon kommen wie jeder mindestens 5 Idle Accounts hat um Hute abzusahnen. 
Es macht einfach nur suchtig , deswegen werde ich es auch nicht mehr spielen.
Aber ein so hoch klassifiziertes Spiel umsonst anzubieten , naja jetzt wird die Community den Kiddys nachheulen 



butter_milch schrieb:


> Nach jedem Tod hast du die Chance ein Item  zu finden, 10-14 Stk. pro Woche. Alle Items welche du kaufen kannst,  kannst du auch finden und ohne weiteres mit anderen Spielern tauschen.  Es gibt nichts zu kaufen, was dir einen Vorteil gibt, was du nicht auch  ohne Probleme anders erwerben kannst.


Wie , wurde das Drop Limit wieder geandert?
Vorher waren es doch weniger , oder irre ich mich da. Ich habe TF2 doch das letzte mal vor 2 monaten gespielt.


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. Juni 2011)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Nach jedem Tod hast du die Chance ein Item zu finden, 10-14 Stk. pro Woche. Alle Items welche du kaufen kannst, kannst du auch finden und ohne weiteres mit anderen Spielern tauschen. Es gibt nichts zu kaufen, was dir einen Vorteil gibt, was du nicht auch ohne Probleme anders erwerben kannst.
> (...)


 Super 
Wie gesagt, ich habe es noch nie gespielt und STEAM muss erst noch Updates oder so was runterladen...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## butter_milch (24. Juni 2011)

Criunk schrieb:


> Wie , wurde das Drop Limit wieder geandert?
> Vorher waren es doch weniger , oder irre ich mich da. Ich habe TF2 doch das letzte mal vor 2 monaten gespielt.


 
Bin kein Spezialist, das war lediglich die Zahl die mir andere genannt haben und die mir auch durch Idlen bestätigt wurde. Allerdings glaube ich, dass die durchschnittliche Droprate sogar deutlich angestiegen ist, da ich innerhalb von 3 Wochen mehr als 50 Items bekommen habe.


----------



## Criunk (24. Juni 2011)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Bin kein Spezialist, das war lediglich die Zahl die mir andere genannt haben und die mir auch durch Idlen bestätigt wurde. Allerdings glaube ich, dass die durchschnittliche Droprate sogar deutlich angestiegen ist, da ich innerhalb von 3 Wochen mehr als 50 Items bekommen habe.


 Hast du die Crates mitgezahlt? , die gelten ja nicht zu den Drops.


----------



## RapToX (24. Juni 2011)

das meet the medic video ist einfach nur hammergeil. die lange wartezeit hat sich auf jeden fall gelohnt 

gegenüber dem neuen f2p konzept bin ich aber noch etwas mistrauisch. die kostenlosen accounts lassen sich viel zu leicht zu premium-accounts umwandeln und schon hat jeder zugriff auf das komplette trading-feature. was das bedeutet, muß ich wohl nicht erklären... naja, ich hoffe mal, dass valve sich genug gedanken darüber gemacht und die sache unter kontrolle hat.




Pokerclock schrieb:


> War mit eines der besten Spiele auf Grund des Balancing. Dummerweise hat Valve dank kaufbarer Waffen selbst dafür gesorgt, dass das Balancing den Bach runter ging. Wer sich schon mal mit einem Valve Direct Hit angelegt hat, weiß warum. Es braucht nur zwei Leute im selben Team mit diesem Ding auf einer 32 Spieler Map und schon weiß man welches Team gewinnt.
> 
> Früher hieß das cheaten. Heute heißt das payable content.


 ohje 
du weißt schon, dass die gekauften waffen keinerlei vorteile haben und man diese auch selbst craften/finden kann, ohne einen cent dafür auszugeben?
diese "valve" waffen haben afaik nur einige valve mitarbeiter, die man ja auch soooo häufig auf den servern sieht...


----------



## Anchorage (24. Juni 2011)

sileZn schrieb:


> Die TF2 vorher hatten bekamen alle einen Hut, also soviel zur entschädigung.
> Wer ernsthaft ~8euro nachheult, bei einem spiel das schon 4jahre alt ist. Ist nicht mehr zu helfen oO
> Immerhin bekamen wir Jahrelang support seitens Valve und das soll erstmal ein Entwickler nachmachen...



. Und den Hut können die sich sonstwo hin Schieben am besten ganz tief rein das es auch wehtut.  Auserdem habe ich eh eine Wut gegen Valve da das mitlerweile mein Drittes TF 2 ist weil 2 Vorher gehackt wurden. Und jetzt ist es Umsonst. 60€ umsonst ausgegeben.


----------



## sileZn (24. Juni 2011)

Anchorage schrieb:


> . Und den Hut können die sich sonstwo hin Schieben am besten ganz tief rein das es auch wehtut.  Auserdem habe ich eh eine Wut gegen Valve da das mitlerweile mein Drittes TF 2 ist weil 2 Vorher gehackt wurden. Und jetzt ist es Umsonst. 60€ umsonst ausgegeben.


 Sorry aber dafür kann Valve nichts, wenn du zu doof bist deine daten zusichern. Dazu hättest du dich einfach beim Support melden können... naja


----------



## Criunk (24. Juni 2011)

sileZn schrieb:


> Sorry aber dafür kann Valve nichts, wenn du zu doof bist deine daten zusichern. Dazu hättest du dich einfach beim Support melden können... naja


 Schonmal was von Giften gehort?
Schonmal was von Keyloggern gehort?
Schonmal was von Anstand gehort?

Es gibt Viren , da reicht es auf die falsche Webside zu kommen , und schon ist der Account weg , vorallem in TF2.


----------



## Dark Messiah (24. Juni 2011)

find ich sehr nett von valve und ich kann euch nur zustimmen, wer als käufer jetzt rumheult ist echt arm ich würd mich für die nicht-käufer freuen, dass sie jetzt auch so ein tolles spiel umsonst haben können ist ja so, als wäre es auf einer heft dvd gewesen..


----------



## Criunk (24. Juni 2011)

Fur die Einsteiger , hier wird euch geholfen ...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-2-free2play-anfaengerhilfen.html#post3128875


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (24. Juni 2011)

Criunk schrieb:


> Schonmal was von Giften gehort?
> Schonmal was von Keyloggern gehort?
> Schonmal was von Anstand gehort?
> 
> Es gibt Viren , da reicht es auf die falsche Webside zu kommen , und schon ist der Account weg , vorallem in TF2.


 Komisch, bei mir wurde noch nie irgendetwas "gehackt", in welcher Form auch immer .... vor allem nochmal: Was kann Valve dafür? Um dem Unvermögen der eigenen Kundschaft entgegenzuwirken haben die ja sogar erst vor kurzem Intels Trusted-Computing-Technologie in Sandy Bridge sich zu Nutzen gemacht und Steam-Guard veröffentlicht, bei der es Sicherheitsstufen von Bestätigungsmails bis hin zur Bindung an die CPU ID des PCs gibt ...


Meine grösste Sorge ist jetzt eher ein vermehrtes Aufkommen von Cheatern und Scammern ... aber da sind einfach die aktiven Admins der Server gefragt das Ganze unter Kontrolle zu halten, VAC ist .... nennen wir es semi-optimal zur Cheater-Abwehr geeignet.


----------



## jensi251 (24. Juni 2011)

Steam server sind bei mir übeerlastet


----------



## skdiggy (24. Juni 2011)

für die news kriegst du ein  ich lads grad runter


----------



## Jan565 (24. Juni 2011)

Jetzt brauch ich mir die Orange Box nicht mehr kaufen, habe alle Teile davon jetzt fast kostenlos zusammen bekommen. Bin jetzt auch laden von dem grandiosen Game!


----------



## Xion4 (24. Juni 2011)

Hat Vor-und Nachteile. Aber für unseren Server bin ich froh, haben den seit 1,5 Wochen, nach 2 Jahren Pause, garnicht so leicht noch Stammspieler anzulocken. Nur über Spieler/neue Member sind die Server, die sind nämlich echt noch teuer, zu finanzieren. Nur was kommt als nächstes? DLCs gegen Geld? Oder ist die Entwicklung TF2 nun vorbei? Wirds nen dritten Teil geben? So viele Fragen


----------



## gangville (25. Juni 2011)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Lass das Cheaten beginnen. Jetzt wo man sich hunderte Fake-Accounts anlegen kann, sollte das kein Problem mehr sein.



naja ob du auch unendliche e-mailaccounts anlegen kannst

das wird sehr viel arbeit werden oder nicht???


----------



## RapToX (25. Juni 2011)

momentan ists durch die ganzen neulinge ja echt lustig auf den servern. ich glaub so viele punkte hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gemacht


----------



## ThorMaer (25. Juni 2011)

Echt toll wie Valve uns PC-Gamer verwöhnt.

Die Konsoleros müssen für so ein Spiel 70€ an Sony abdrücken


----------



## butter_milch (25. Juni 2011)

gangville schrieb:


> naja ob du auch unendliche e-mailaccounts anlegen kannst
> 
> das wird sehr viel arbeit werden oder nicht???


 
Das dauert wie das Anlegen eines neuen Steam-Accounts 2 Minuten. Mit 10 Minute Mail wird es sogar noch einfacher.


----------



## gangville (25. Juni 2011)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Das dauert wie das Anlegen eines neuen Steam-Accounts 2 Minuten. Mit 10 Minute Mail wird es sogar noch einfacher.


 
wenn du es nötig hast, dann will ich dich nicht aufhalten


----------



## mrnils253 (26. Juni 2011)

Wahrscheinlich machen die das auch da der Item Shop soviel Kohle abwirft 
Naja hatte es mir anfang letzten die O-Box für 16€ gekauft und da es jetzt F2P ist freuts n paar kollegen von mir


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (26. Juni 2011)

TF2 Gratis - tolle Sache. Hatte das Spiel schon 255 Stunden gedaddelt, hab' jetzt einen Freund überreden können. Natürlich sind auch 'ne Menge Vollpfosten (Ok, Newbies) auf den Servern, die sich zu fein waren um die Tutorials anzuschauen.

Gar nicht toll:

GNADENLOS überlastete Server, sodass gestern

a) weder die Update-
b) noch die Item-Server
c) noch die VAC-Server

anständig funktioniert haben, Neulinge und alte Hasen deswegen alle Nase lang geflogen sind ("no Steam Logon"), wenn sie nach 30 min + für 6 MB Upate () auch mal im Spiel waren. Custom-Items haben hin- und wieder durch Zufall mal funktioniert.
So schlimm war es die fast 4 Jahre davor nie und es hat jedes Teamplay zunichte gemacht. 
Es ist doch abbsehbar, dass viele Leute sich das Spiel holen werden und sich Samstags auf den Servern tummeln - kann man solche Spitzen nicht sinnvoll überbrücken  ??
Hoffentlich geht das jetzt nicht so weiter, sonst bin ich langfristig weg...


----------



## Festplatte (26. Juni 2011)

Anchorage schrieb:


> neeeeeeiiiiiiinnnn neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn neeeeein verdamt nochmal neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin. Wofür habe ich geld für Ausgegeben ? Diese Sch........ . Ich hasse Valve ab sofort. Dumme ........ . Ich habe Geld für diese Game bezahlt und wofür ? Damit es jetzt für jedes Kiddi kostenlos Spielbar wird ? Nee Valve nicht mit mir. Ab jetzt boykotiere ich Valve. Es gibt auch möglichkeiten einige Steam Spiele ohne Steam zu spielen.


 Ich hab gelesen, dass alle die das Spiel gekauft haben einen Premium-Account bekommen. Mehr weiß ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## smily (26. Juni 2011)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Ich hab gelesen, dass alle die das Spiel gekauft haben einen Premium-Account bekommen. Mehr weiß ich aber auch nicht.


 
Ja, den Premiumstatus bekommt jeder der einmal Geld für das Spiel ausgegeben hat. Also auch Neue die einfach 1 Euro für einen Hut ausgeben.

Ich habe mir das Spiel im letzten Winter-Sale geleistet und bin von f2p auch nicht begeistert. Zumindest hätten Käufer etwas mehr bekommen können als einen lausigen Hut. 5 Euro zum Ausgeben im Shop hätte das Ganze schon besser aussehen lassen. So fühlen sich vor allem Leute verarscht die das Spiel erst vor einigen Wochen gekauft haben.


----------



## Resax (26. Juni 2011)

darf ich mal fragen was für ein hut man bekommt
irgendwie hab ich keinen bekommen, obwohl ich es schon seit ca 2 jahren hab


----------



## RapToX (26. Juni 2011)

den hier: Proof of Purchase - Team Fortress Wiki


----------



## Hademe (27. Juni 2011)

TF2 ist sooo extrem schlecht geworden! Finds einfach nur lächerlich das game


----------

